# ISO: Good Cookbook



## ladyhand (Jun 2, 2006)

What good cookbook for grilling would you guys want to recommend?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you looking for grilling or barbecueing?  ...or both?


----------



## jennyema (Jun 5, 2006)

Anything by Steven Raichlin or Chris Schlesinger.  Esp. the former.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 5, 2006)

I was going to say _Thrill of the Grill_, by Chris Schlesinger, but you beat me to it.


----------



## fergman04 (Jun 6, 2006)

BeefEater Barbecues came out with a great cookbook called "Seriously the Best BBQ Cookbook". It includes a number of Australian and international recipes which are divided into their respective categories of beef, lamb, fish, etc. At the end of each recipe they have featured a section that highlights the liquid refreshments that should be served with the meal along with suggested side items that compliment the recipe.

You can either purchase this cookbook in their Online Store or if you email the company and just ask them to send you one you might get lucky. 

BeefEater Barbecues Website: http://www.beefeaterbarbecues.com


----------

